# RIP Jamie Shelley AKA yetti



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sad day


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Real shit?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Real shit?


unfortunately yes it's true


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

R.i.p. yetti you will be missed gone way to soon.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

:angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: ride in peace


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

:angel::angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WTF? RIP, HOW HE PASS??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WTF? RIP, HOW HE PASS??


sounds like heart attack


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

R.I.P


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

RIP U WILL B MISSED


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

He was a big influence in lowriding and will be greatly missed! May he rest in peace.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

He was always willing to help. So much knowledge and always sharing it.


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

No fucking way!!! I'm speechless right now!! Good dude right there. Rip Jamie!!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

RIP Jamie. This is some sad shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKS SAD NEWS FOR SURE YETTI WAS GOOD PEOPLE. ANSWERED SO MANY OF MY QUESTIONS. DAMN


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Skim said:


> DAMN THAT SUCKS SAD NEWS FOR SURE YETTI WAS GOOD PEOPLE. ANSWERED SO MANY OF MY QUESTIONS. DAMN


Yep he helped me a lot too on my glasshouse


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What the fuck? He just asked me about the rooster 2 days ago??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

My heart was broke when I got the text from Justin. Sad, he will be missed! good dude!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Monday i had 3 owls outside my window all night. Yesterday my co worker told me he lost 2 ppl in a car wreck. Now this. Im not big ob superstition but thats crazy.....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just got a text about this. Very sad news. Always liked his attitude and enjoyed talking with him. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Very sad. I always admired his knowledge and how willing he was to answer questions so precisely.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

R.I.P another good one gone


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

that sucks

rip :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow thats terrible...May he rest in peace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

r.i.p.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Was a kick ass friend,father,and D4L member.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RIP


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:angel: rip.....condolences to the family.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

R.I.P. Yetti


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

R.I.P Jamie Shelley!!


----------



## 816ryder (Sep 10, 2008)

were gonna miss him :angel:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Wtf ???? Someone please pm me info.....FUCK !! THATS THE HOMIE...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

This is truely some sad news for the Lowrider world. RideNPeace Jamie. Prayers go out to his Fam and the hommies from Down4Life cc.


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bummer to hear


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

great guy... hurts to hear news like this...... but GOD needed him more.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr yetti always took the time to answer questions about suspension paint and.hydraulics. i cant say anything.bad about the guy. Its unfortunate. If there is a fund setup lmk. Id like to give as a thanks for the knowledge he shared w me.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> Mr yetti always took the time to answer questions about suspension paint and.hydraulics. i cant say anything.bad about the guy. Its unfortunate. If there is a fund setup lmk. Id like to give as a thanks for the knowledge he shared w me.


Get back on Facebook there is lots of pics and stuff on his page, don't think they have anything setup


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Very Sad News, Jamie was a cool dude. R.I,P. BROTHER:angel:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

This is just crazy, never met the guy but he answered some questions for me through pm's. VERY polite dude. RIP Jamie!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

RIP YETTI


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

509Rider said:


> Get back on Facebook there is lots of pics and stuff on his page, don't think they have anything setup


No details yet but a fund is being setup for his kids. This service/visitation will be on feb 15th 10am-1 at the ROC 10500 East 350 Highway
Raytown, MO 64138


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Damn, was just on here


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> Damn, was just on here


did you call him daddy while he was still with us?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

Rip


----------



## catdaddy (Jan 25, 2004)

Great guy great father great friend. Will be missed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Rip great guy always willing to help.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn!!!......RIP


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jamie was a good guy and a good friend ...... And a Legend in the car game ... He will be missed by many RIP Homie :angel:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Prayers go out to his family.......he will be truly missed......Rest In Peace big homie.....


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Rest in Peace Jamie :angel: Thanks for helping me , I know your hitten switches up in Heaven .


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

RIP.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Damn R.I.P


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Prayers go out to his family.......he will be truly missed......Rest In Peace big homie.....


x2 embrace life,love, family, because this shit is only temporary!


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:angel: r.i.p.


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Man oh Man, thats tough pill to swallow. Damn good guy. And he will be missed. R.I.P Jamie


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words from everyone. He will be missed dearly. Things have been moving so fast since last week feels like it happened yesterday. The service is this Saturday 10am-1 at The ROC 10500 East 350 Highway
Raytown, MO 64138. A trust fund has been set up for his two children at this link 
http://www.youcaring.com/memorial-fu...shelley/138168


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Great guy. 

You will be missed!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

he was a good dude r.i.p


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Royalty said:


> Thanks for the kind words from everyone. He will be missed dearly. Things have been moving so fast since last week feels like it happened yesterday. The service is this Saturday 10am-1 at The ROC 10500 East 350 Highway
> Raytown, MO 64138. A trust fund has been set up for his two children at this link
> http://www.youcaring.com/memorial-fu...shelley/138168


 Can you add another link it says error page


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Not working for me either now, was working 30 minutes ago, sorry about that guys. I'll post a new one or repost if that gets sorted out. Sorry for the delay


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Let's try this again http://www.youcaring.com/memorial-fundraiser/memorial-fund-for-jamie-shelley/138168


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't know Jamie well - but the few times we talked I learned more about custom suspension work each time.- nice guy. RIP.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Jus can't believe this has happened. He was real good guy


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

RIP


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

RIP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

big pimpin said:


>



:thumbsup: Only proper!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The trunk of his crown vic.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Never could leave anything alone.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Bumper from the door.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Always wanting to do something different from the norm.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Are y'all still going to represent with his ride dan?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

RIP Jamie. Too many cool Lowriders dyin. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Damn I haven't been on here in a minute and see this! I bought his 76 ltd quite a few years back and when I made the trip to pick it up he was a cool cat from the jump. He had knowledge for days and was a hell of a builder. Very sad to get this news and RIP Yetti!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear that..


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------

